# ID help needed, guess the parents.



## DigitalBuddha (May 25, 2013)

I received this fish from my buddy who had a mixed African tank. In his tank there was a mystery love affair which resulted in this guy. Please take some guesses as to who the parents were, I have not been able to get a positive ID on this one.



















Thanks for helping!


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

Many features of an Melanochromis Auratus, but it could be a mix.


----------



## DigitalBuddha (May 25, 2013)

Yeah, I've come to think of it as an M. Auratus mixed with a C. Crabro because those are the two species people tend to gravitate towards when IDing this one


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

Actually I was thinking the same thing!! I have both of those fish as well...Not a bad looking fish!


----------



## DigitalBuddha (May 25, 2013)

You keep T moorii with your other africans? can you please respond to the african cichlid thread by me called "my thread"

link: http://www.aquariumforum.com/f42/my-thread-45521.html


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

Looks like auratus top fin and colors , and the dot on the anal fin says mumba , but although they won't always , in captivity it happens , if I had to just gurss , E yellow lab or a zebra perhaps . 
Whatever it may be , its gorgeous. And unique the 2 criteria I value .
He is stunning , if he gets aggressive and darkens up (black/blue) with age I would atleast watch it maybe isolation even till u know what he will do. Auratus males are one of the single most aggressive a cichlids I have owned. I would not want another male without a harem of 8 females in a species only tank. Otherwise you will wake up to death regularly.
Cheers on the cool find


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

I agree with the yellow lab/auratus mix----that top fin is almost identical to my yellow adolescent lab!


----------

